# Help me please!



## shadownet

All mantids are dieing!They just hatched and they are dieing!

They won't eat each other so what do I feed them?????!!!?!?!?

It's cold and all I can find are fleas is that okay..I can't find anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Please help me!!!   

Shadownet


----------



## Jesse

should of bought fruitflies before they hatched. The cannibalism thing usually doesn't work at all.....it only works if you feed them something else along with each other.


----------



## Andrew

*Sigh*

People need to educate themselves before buying a new pet. This type of thing happens way too much.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick

Yeah you pretty much have to have your food ready to go when they hatch. What I want to know is where would you gather up fleas?


----------



## shadownet

> *Sigh*People need to educate themselves before buying a new pet. This type of thing happens way too much.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew


I didn't buy them!I found them and I spent aleast 5 weeks looking up stuff about them.So no insulting me.It's my first time and i'm trying it.


----------



## shadownet

> Yeah you pretty much have to have your food ready to go when they hatch. What I want to know is where would you gather up fleas?


I-I have many furry pets so I use a flea brush on them anyway...Will they eat them?????


----------



## Andrew

Think whatever you want, I dont care. And to answer your question, yes, they should be able to eat the fleas.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## shadownet

Thanks.


----------



## mantis4me

Good luck caring for your mantids. If your furry pets have fleas, I would highly suggest taking them to the vet for a flea preventative!! It is not OK to have a flea infestation on your other pets to feed your mantis!

If you spent 5 weeks looking up how to care for hatchlings (what is the proper name?) I would think you'd have read that they need food.

I'm very new to the world of the mantis. I don't even have mine yet and its habitat is set up and I have a food source lined up.

Good luck. I hope your new pets live long, healthy lives.


----------



## shadownet

> Good luck caring for your mantids. If your furry pets have fleas, I would highly suggest taking them to the vet for a flea preventative!! It is not OK to have a flea infestation on your other pets to feed your mantis!If you spent 5 weeks looking up how to care for hatchlings (what is the proper name?) I would think you'd have read that they need food.
> 
> I'm very new to the world of the mantis. I don't even have mine yet and its habitat is set up and I have a food source lined up.
> 
> Good luck. I hope your new pets live long, healthy lives.


The sites i've been to said don't feed them untill they have eaten eachother and there's a few left  

Nymphs.I believe is what there called.Will they eat fleas?

Shadownet


----------



## shadownet

> I would love to know which site says that. Many of the forum members here, myself included, have mantis care sheets on their respective websites. Try checking the websites listed in the "breederlist" section for better information.I dont think they will eat fleas. You need to buy some pinhead crickets or a fruit fly culture.


Alright...Let me explain this......._I have no money_


----------



## Andrew

> I would love to know which site says that. Many of the forum members here, myself included, have mantis care sheets on their respective websites. Try checking the websites listed in the "breederlist" section for better information.I dont think they will eat fleas. You need to buy some pinhead crickets or a fruit fly culture.


I too would like to know which website(s) you read that on.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## shadownet

> I would love to know which site says that. Many of the forum members here, myself included, have mantis care sheets on their respective websites. Try checking the websites listed in the "breederlist" section for better information.I dont think they will eat fleas. You need to buy some pinhead crickets or a fruit fly culture.
> 
> 
> 
> I too would like to know which website(s) you read that on.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew
Click to expand...

I said don't be smart. :shock: I didn't think it was possible for insencitive people like you guys to like animals! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Andrew

Shadownet, we have helped you all we can. Why dont you go swipe some fleas off of your flea ridden animals and see if the mantids will eat those. That is your best bet, since you have no money.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## shadownet

> Shadownet, we have helped you all we can. Why dont you go swipe some fleas off of your flea ridden animals and see if the mantids will eat those. That is your best bet, since you have no money.Thanks,
> 
> Andrew


Helped me????WHAT IN THE HECK DO YOU MEAN YOU'VE HELPED ME YOU HAVEN'T DONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick

:roll:


----------



## Andrew

Calm down. You have to understand something. If you cant do anything, we cant do anything. We told you to get fruit flies or pin heads for them, but you dont have any money. All it takes to raise a nymph is keeping it in a small container and giving it some food(for instance, fruit flies or pin heads) and water. Since you only had 3 nymphs left, they probably would have died anyways, of just mysterious causes. That is what happens to the majority of nymphs that hatch out from an ootheca.

You said they were eating ants, that supplies food. What about water? They could have died from dehydration.

And lastly, this forum has some very knowledgeable people, who have many years of experience in keeping these and other insects. Your calling us retards, when in fact you are the one who doesnt know anything. When you obtain a new animal, you need to have the money to be able to at least buy food for it.

How old are you anyways? You sound like a little kid having a temper tantrum. Why dont you just have your parents buy the food for your mantids?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

